# Report from Bryan Beach



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the late report - busy day. Was out in the surf at day break working tops to start. Surf was semi clear and the waves werent bad. Waves would get rough a points and water started dirtying as the day went on. Was there from then until about 11am. 

Bone spook jr was the key to my first trout and happened to be my very first "keeper" trout BUT I was so excited that i was fumbling with new equipment (got a cheapy boca for this trip) but got it on the trout set on the boca... grabbed the trout to take the below pic (yes that is my rod in the drink - yeah told you i was giddy) and thought the boca was secure, but I had over extended from behind me and the trout got off the boca and immediately knew to start shaking - there goes my first "keeper" 

only thing i caught on the top (wish it was better) and switched to soft plastics. thought to use things that i never had so threw some tidal surge stuff and caught what i thought was a lady fish on pink crazy croaker (dont think it was a smack but it had sharp teeth) - that one got away too but i wasnt planning to keep it anyway. I got a big bite on a manic mullet and tried to set the hook and thought i lost the fish but turned out that the tail got bit off (see pic of tail-less manic mullet - first time really using it and this, wonder if Tidal Surge warranties this type of thing HAHA!)

Caught two more JUST undersized trout using a swim type bait - dont even recall the company that makes it but it mimics a mullet and has a broken body to have a more natural swim. Didnt imagine anything would touch it but that thing was money (flashy orange in color with black top - can kinda see it in last pic)... Undersized but probably less than an inch - I have my rod marking at 15.5" as a recommendation from my bro in case the fish popo catch up to me and the fish shrink a little in the cooler. Guess i could have fudged it but doin my part to maintain a healthy fishery!

Anyway overall ok day I guess for my third time wading the surf on pure artificials - learn more everytime, what works and doesnt which is good cause I change through my baits pretty frequently but getting more confidence with certain ones... I shouldnt complain but would finally like to have a fish to take home instead of an ice chest full of 20lb ice just to give to the plants (y oh y do i keep getting that 20lb bag??? everytime i roll up to buccees thinking "this is the day I limit out"!!!)

BTW, may need to maintenance my revo sx soon cuz not sure its supposed to be in the drink like that - I rinse it off even when there with fresh water but if yall have tips, lmk!


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Edit: that ladyfish I thought I caught and the thing that bit my manic mullet was a bluefish... wasnt sure what kind of fish it was and it got away anyway but not sure if those are good to eat or not...


----------

